# High Island Monday the 18th



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

It's been awfully slow here lately, so I thought I'd post my trip from a week ago. Perfect conditions. Light wind, no clouds, flat surf and monster all day outgoing tide.

Long story short, the croakers and whiting kept me busy all day. Between 1 and 3, the bull reds moved through and I caught several. It was a great day on the beach.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Anyone have any idea why the site rotates the pictures 90 degrees?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like a good day on the sand!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

*Attempting rotate 990 deg clockerwise*



bigfost said:


> Anyone have any idea why the site rotates the pictures 90 degrees?


Lemme try


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Opened each in new tab. right click-copy image, paste into paint.net, rotate 90 degrees, save, upload, works... dunno why yours didn't work but that is what I did.


----------



## jsctx84 (Mar 13, 2017)

Bait?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

jsctx84 said:


> Bait?


Yes


----------



## jsctx84 (Mar 13, 2017)

I mean what were you using?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

jsctx84 said:


> I mean what were you using?


Sorry, I couldn't resist being a wiseass. Reds were caught on mullet and fresh caught whiting. Whiting and croakers on fresh shrimp and shrimp flavored fishbites.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet trip!


----------

